# Live concert photo thread



## GuitarsCanada

Let's post them. I have a few here from The Wall


----------



## fretboard

Sure G.C. - I'll post a couple pics I took of Selena Gomez when I took my kids... Want to say around last Halloween at Copps Coliseum.

That's what you wanted, no?

View attachment 1205
View attachment 1206


----------



## fretboard

Jane's Addiction at Massey Hall sometime this spring. Most came out blurry because it was kind of a full-crowd scene down there.

View attachment 1207
View attachment 1208
View attachment 1209


----------



## fretboard

Rush - whenever they last played Copps Coliseum.

View attachment 1210


----------



## fretboard

Bob Seger - either Toronto or London in 2011.
View attachment 1213


----------



## fretboard

Heart - sometime in 2010 maybe? It was certainly from Kingston.
View attachment 1214
View attachment 1215


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I see you are like me. No cheap seats


----------



## fretboard

In this day and age - I basically decide which shows I'm going to with the seats I can get... Crap seats don't tend to charge crap prices anymore.

Nice Wall pics by the way.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

fretboard said:


> In this day and age - I basically decide which shows I'm going to with the seats I can get... Crap seats don't tend to charge crap prices anymore.
> 
> Nice Wall pics by the way.


I figure if I am going to spend the money, I am going to see some flesh


----------



## Chito

Here's a couple from the Blues Cruise we did 2009, Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi and Ana Popovic and Johnny Winter here in Ottawa about 5 years ago.


----------



## washburned

Chito said:


> Here's a couple from the Blues Cruise we did 2009, Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi and Ana Popovic and Johnny Winter here in Ottawa about 5 years ago.


More pictures of Susan please!largetongue


----------



## pattste

Yes, more Susan Tedeschi please! Great talent and beautiful woman.

Here's one of Rush on April 20th, 2011 at Bell Centre in Montreal. I was sitting in a corporate box and took this picture using my BlackBerry using the zoom. It won't win a price for photography but brings back good memories.

View attachment 1216


----------



## Chito

washburned said:


> More pictures of Susan please!largetongue


Just for you.


----------



## noman

Jeff Beck @ Centre in the Square November 2011..........


----------



## Robert1950

*George Clinton - 2005 +/-*


----------



## Robert1950

*Frank*

Shot in the 70s, scanned and manipulated some 5 to 7 years ago.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here are a few from a while back at Massey Hall


----------



## faracaster

Neil Young soundcheck at Live 8 in Barrie several years ago




















Derek Trucks at Luminato











Beck and Clapton at the Bell Centre


----------



## faracaster

Robben Ford and Michael Landau with Renegade Creation at Peters Players


----------



## al3d

Not sure how you can are bringing cameras in live concerts...appart from Cell phones, were get search like crazy at the Montreal Bell center.

BUT..was able to test out the new lenses and camera at a local outdoor blues show. Band is called Greenwood..one of the best blues Band in Quebec.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Some nice shots there


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Bret Michaels Of Poison 7/17/12 @ Copps Coliseum

View attachment 1254


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A second one

View attachment 1255


----------



## GuitarsCanada

CC DeVille and Bobby Dall

View attachment 1256


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Def Leppard @ Copps Coliseum 7/17/12


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A few more from the same show


----------



## pickslide

I'll play....


----------



## pickslide




----------



## Sneaky

Some random shots: Mr Dave, Joe B, Robert Cray, Lee Boys, Mavis Staples...


----------



## Sneaky

faracaster said:


> Robben Ford and Michael Landau with Renegade Creation at Peters Players


Is it just me, or is Robben starting to look like Michael Jackson?

:banana:


----------



## pickslide

Here are some from Slash's stop in Calgary this week. Amazing show!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Nice shots.

I'd love to attend the Halifax show coming up on the 31st but I have to work that night and I don't have any sort of 'flex' days off.

Glad you enjoyed the show and thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## hardasmum

*Les Paul - 2006*

Are you ready for this one?! The legendary Les Paul from July 2006 - NYC


----------



## hardasmum

Shakalabbits - Diamond Hall Nagoya, Japan


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Fantastic photos from a great bunch of shows, thanks for posting them one and all, but dang there wasn't one photo of me there.


----------



## blam

great photos in here. very jealous of how close some of you are to the stage. I usually get pretty crummy tickets even when I jump on a pre-sale.

my shots are all from a seated position unfortunately.














































I have a few from the city and color show not too long ago as well, but don't think I ever uploaded them.


----------



## CocoTone

Sneaky said:


> Is it just me, or is Robben starting to look like Michael Jackson?
> 
> :banana:


its just you,,,geezuz!


----------

